

Show HN: Deckrank.co – Create and share rank-based polls easily - carusooneliner
http://deckrank.co/

======
shash7
Looks good. One thing I observed is that its not obvious the options are
draggable. Make it such that it looks draggable. Also when you drag an option,
give the user a feedback like making the dragged option show a green drop
shadow when dropped.

~~~
degenerate
And change the cursor. There is absolutely NO reason not to use cursor:grab;
and cursor:grabbing! ( _ok ok, fine, use cursor:row-resize for the older
browsers..._ )

~~~
carusooneliner
Great tip! We're testing with cursor:grab and cursor:grabbing now, will push
changes out shortly.

~~~
carusooneliner
Done. We've added a grab/grabbing cursor on the voting page.

~~~
degenerate
Plays much better! Great!

------
strawhat
Pretty cool features with real world application! Bring it to the Play store
and the App Store when ready. Would make it so much more usable if some more
"sharing" features were also introduced. The UI needs a little refinement to
increase the ease of use, as the comments here suggest.

~~~
carusooneliner
Thanks for the encouragement and suggestions!

------
carusooneliner
To help poll a group of people and figure the ranking of options, we created
deckrank.co. On deckrank you can create and share rank-based polls. Here’s
what we used:

* Frontend: express web application framework and jade templates; bootstrap for stylesheets; jquery for form manipulation

* Backend: node.js, MongoDB

* Mailgun for sending emails

* We instrumented our website using Mixpanel and Google Analytics

* For source control and issue tracking we used BitBucket

* We bought our domain on namecheap for $9

* We minified our CSS and Javascript using Grunt

* Our editor for this project was Atom

* We’ve hosted our binary on DigitalOcean for $5/month

Main features:

* No signup

* Ability to rank options

* Users can optionally provide an email address to get the link to the poll for sharing, editing and viewing results

* Users can enable an option to disallow multiple votes from the same IP address

We focused a lot of time on the user experience especially on mobile. Let us
know what you think!

~~~
ricklancee
How exactly did you test the usability?

The first thing i noticed was the checkbox label "Prevent duplicate votes?"
was not clickable.

~~~
carusooneliner
Good catch! We're fixing it so checkbox label is also clickable and will be
pushing out the change shortly.

~~~
carusooneliner
Done. We've made the checkbox label clickable.

------
nacs
Straw Poll [1] is pretty popular already (a lot of Twitch.tv streamers use it
to get live poll results) and seems to do have a similar feature set.

Is there anything Deckrank offers over Strawpoll?

[1]: [https://strawpoll.me/](https://strawpoll.me/)

~~~
carusooneliner
The main difference is Strawpoll is for non-ranking polls, whereas deckrank is
for ranking polls. Voters on a deckrank poll can rank options in order of
preference, which is useful when figuring out collective choice in many
situations. For example, here're the results from a poll on products announced
at WWDC 2015: [http://deckrank.co/v/EyxcM08gL](http://deckrank.co/v/EyxcM08gL)
and here's the voting page:
[http://deckrank.co/r/415zA8gL](http://deckrank.co/r/415zA8gL)

------
rmlewisuk
When I click on links in the nav bar, they don't go anywhere. I have AdBlock
installed which seems to be the cause but why on earth does AdBlock affect how
an html link works?

I'm sure it's a great service but I shouldn't have to turn off AdBlock just to
click links.

~~~
bprasanna
I am also facing the same issue in Firefox with ABP enabled.

~~~
carusooneliner
Thanks for visiting deckrank.

We tested on Firefox desktop + ABP and Firefox Android + ABP, but didn't see
this issue. Could you share more specifics that'll help us reproduce the issue
so we can troubleshoot?

------
mohamedgamal
Great UX with amazing mobile experience!

~~~
carusooneliner
Thank you for the vote of confidence!

------
rathis
Good to use for specific surveys

~~~
carusooneliner
Thanks for the support!

